# Z 6200 Craftsman Zero Turn Model 917.204130 Ground Belt Diagram



## Timothy W Lene (Aug 31, 2018)

I need a Diagram on the routing of the Ground Drive belt for my Z 6200 Model 917.204130 or a picture of how it goes on. This is a zero turn lawnmower.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Timothy!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Timothy,

See attached belt diagrams for your Z 6200 Model 917.204130 downloaded from Sears Parts Direct:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Agh! I went and found the same thing as Harvey, but then got side tracked, forgot to dump it here.


----------

